
Show HN: Icecream – Program using emojis - nealrs
http://devpost.com/software/icecream
======
dbof
Horrible. This seems way more difficult to learn, because the chosen symbols
don't always make sense. Why is "let" a cat and "var" a dog, for example?

And since probably more symbols are chosen arbitrarly, the Hello World example
just seems impossible to understand, as long as you don't memorize what the
emojis mean. Is this really more intuitive than let x = "Hello World" ?

It would be fun if emojis were used for different purposes, maybe like > let
pigs = 2 (pig emoji)

